# La Grande boaters



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm moving to La Grande, OR in a few weeks. Anyone know of some kayakers or rafters in the area? 
I've got my eye on a few runs in the area as well, but any recommend creeks in northeast that I should check out? 
Frank


----------

